

How To Survive YouTuberty, An Awkward Time Before Your Video or Biz Goes Viral - SnowyEgret
http://www.fastcompany.com/how-to-become-a-youtube-star-youtuberty

======
rawsyntax
this is more or less like building a blog

~~~
SnowyEgret
Yes, I guess that it could refer to a blog as well. Thanks!

